# Think Tank > History >  Ron Paul's Favorite President: Grover Cleveland

## Created4

I just got done watching the Jay Leno interview from last night. Jay asked Ron Paul which former U.S. President he admired and looked up to (or something to that effect, I don't have the exact wording). I was expecting Ron Paul to name one of the founding fathers, like Jefferson. But he said Grover Cleveland, who was a democrat. He mentioned something to the effect that Grover Cleveland knew how to use the veto. Here is what Wikipedia says about his use of the veto:

Cleveland faced a Republican Senate and often resorted to using his veto powers.[91] He vetoed hundreds of private pension bills for American Civil War veterans, believing that if their pensions requests had already been rejected by the Pensions Bureau, Congress should not attempt to override that decision.[92] When Congress, pressured by the Grand Army of the Republic, passed a bill granting pensions for disabilities not caused by military service, Cleveland also vetoed that.[93] Cleveland used the veto far more often than any president up to that time.[94] In 1887, Cleveland issued his most well-known veto, that of the Texas Seed Bill.[95] After a drought had ruined crops in several Texas counties, Congress appropriated $10,000 to purchase seed grain for farmers there.[95] Cleveland vetoed the expenditure. In his veto message, he espoused a theory of limited government:

 I can find no warrant for such an appropriation in the Constitution, and I do not believe that the power and duty of the general government ought to be extended to the relief of individual suffering which is in no manner properly related to the public service or benefit. A prevalent tendency to disregard the limited mission of this power and duty should, I think, be steadfastly resisted, to the end that the lesson should be constantly enforced that, though the people support the government, the government should not support the people. The friendliness and charity of our countrymen can always be relied upon to relieve their fellow-citizens in misfortune. This has been repeatedly and quite lately demonstrated. Federal aid in such cases encourages the expectation of paternal care on the part of the government and weakens the sturdiness of our national character, while it prevents the indulgence among our people of that kindly sentiment and conduct which strengthens the bonds of a common brotherhood.[96]

----------


## jm1776

> In 1887, Cleveland issued his most well-known veto, that of the Texas Seed Bill.[95] After a drought had ruined crops in several Texas counties, Congress appropriated $10,000 to purchase seed grain for farmers there.[95] Cleveland vetoed the expenditure. In his veto message, he espoused a theory of limited government:
> 
>  I can find no warrant for such an appropriation in the Constitution, and I do not believe that the power and duty of the general government ought to be extended to the relief of individual suffering which is in no manner properly related to the public service or benefit. A prevalent tendency to disregard the limited mission of this power and duty should, I think, be steadfastly resisted, to the end that the lesson should be constantly enforced that, though the people support the government, the government should not support the people. The friendliness and charity of our countrymen can always be relied upon to relieve their fellow-citizens in misfortune. This has been repeatedly and quite lately demonstrated. Federal aid in such cases encourages the expectation of paternal care on the part of the government and weakens the sturdiness of our national character, while it prevents the indulgence among our people of that kindly sentiment and conduct which strengthens the bonds of a common brotherhood.[96]


That is awesome! Thanks for posting it. If only the American people could relearn to appreciate the wisdom of that insight.

----------


## Blueskies

Grover Cleveland was a "Bourbon Democrat"--an offshoot, northern-based section of the Democratic party in the later half of the 1800s.

They were very classical liberal-leaning and supported a gold standard. They pretty much folded when the Democratic party took up a banner of opposing the gold standard in the election 1896.

Peter Schiff has also mentioned his love for the Bourbon Democrats in various interviews over the years.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Schiff mentioned him and the drought story a few days back when he talked about newts favorite democrat FDR:

----------


## Created4

Some more interesting info on Cleveland from Wikipedia:

Stephen Grover Cleveland (March 18, 1837 – June 24, 1908) was the 22nd and 24th president of the United States. Cleveland is the only president to serve two non-consecutive terms (1885–1889 and 1893–1897) and therefore is the only individual to be counted twice in the numbering of the presidents. He was the winner of the popular vote for president three times—in 1884, 1888, and 1892—and was the only Democrat elected to the presidency in the era of Republican political domination that lasted from 1860 to 1912.

Cleveland was the leader of the pro-business Bourbon Democrats who opposed high tariffs, Free Silver, inflation, imperialism and subsidies to business, farmers or veterans. His battles for political reform and fiscal conservatism made him an icon for American conservatives of the era.[1] Cleveland won praise for his honesty, independence, integrity, and commitment to the principles of classical liberalism.[2] Cleveland relentlessly fought political corruption, patronage, and bossism. Indeed, as a reformer his prestige was so strong that the reform wing of the Republican Party, called "Mugwumps", largely bolted the GOP ticket and swung to his support in 1884.[3]
---------------

"Classical Liberalism" is apparently is historically related to today's "libertarianism."

----------


## cindy25

Cleveland's grandson, also named Grover Cleveland is only in his 50s, looks like his grandfather.

----------


## Stevo_Chill

> Grover Cleveland was a "Bourbon Democrat"--an offshoot, northern-based section of the Democratic party in the later half of the 1800s.
> 
> They were very classical liberal-leaning and supported a gold standard. They pretty much folded when the Democratic party took up a banner of opposing the gold standard in the election 1896.
> 
> Peter Schiff has also mentioned his love for the Bourbon Democrats in various interviews over the years.


nothern based? the term comes out of new orleans.

----------


## aaroche26

AA

----------


## Uriah

I know a Cleveland that ran for governor of Iowa, as a Libertarian. Distant relation.

----------


## sailingaway

> I know a Cleveland that ran for governor of Iowa, as a Libertarian. Distant relation.


nice.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> He vetoed hundreds of private pension bills for American Civil War veterans


President Cleveland obviously hated the troops...

----------


## Christian Liberty

> President Cleveland obviously hated the troops...


So says the neoconservative establishment.  Which is why the GOP would sooner support Obama than Ron Paul.  They love "The troops" far more than anything else...

----------


## green73



----------

